# Amber and Kyle's Wedding



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Nikkor (Dec 15, 2009)

A few things: The detail shots at the beginning could be a little tweeked, just to give it a little extra. Like the shoes, a vignette maybe, or something just a little more. 

Overall I liked your detail shots. They're some of my favorite to shoot. 

The rings are blurry, I'd say your focus was off, of you needed a macro lens.

Also, what lighting did you use? I love the lighting cast on the wedding cake, gives it more drama.

I really liked the pictures, and that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 15, 2009)

Overall, pretty good job. Group shots a bit _off_ - lighting is very centered and direct. Use an assistant and/or strobe/room lights. It's an investment that will glorify your images (you already have a good eye) and will further improve your creative side.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 15, 2009)

i agree....nice shots overall, but the lighting seems a bit harsh on the ones of people.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Dec 15, 2009)

Overall, excellent. 

And, how did you do the lighting on the wedding cake?


----------



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> Overall, pretty good job. Group shots a bit _off_ - lighting is very centered and direct. Use an assistant and/or strobe/room lights. It's an investment that will glorify your images (you already have a good eye) and will further improve your creative side.


 
Thanks.  I have two assistants.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2009)

rangerrick9211 said:


> Overall, excellent.
> 
> And, how did you do the lighting on the wedding cake?


 
No flash.   Total ambient using available light.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, and WHOOOP!!!

-Class of 2010


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

rangerrick9211 said:


> Oh, and WHOOOP!!!
> 
> -Class of 2010


 
Hi Ranger,
Not sure what the "Oh Whoop" is about.... I was advised to use assistants, and responded that I have two, and furthermore thanked the poster.

I've been shooting weddings for some years now, and I have found that assistants are indeed much needed. First of all, I have way to much gear to lug around on my own. Secondly, I can't handle all the lighting, posing, and shooting by myself in a timely fashion on my own. And lastly, the weddings I normally work are very large (between 150-350 guests) and I can't simultaniously take photos at the church of the afterformals, and at the same time be at a venue across town taking photos of the reception area before it is trashed. It's truly a group effort. The people working with me are well paid and team members. Also, the people working with me have worked with me for years.

So anyway, back to the "Oh and Whoop" comment...I'm not exacty sure how that applies. I only responded to a poster.

If you were referring to shooting ambient light on a shot or two, it's only because of fast glass and years of doing this.  I'm really confused by the comment.


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 28, 2009)

I am assuming that he is also attending the same school as the newlyweds.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

Could be. 
The bride however is a vet, and the groom works on Wall Street. 

I think he took it as being arrogant, which I didn't mean to do.  To some people I guess, having two full time helpers would sound like a brag. To others it would be a needed thing.    I guess it would depend on the photog, the amount of people involved (both the wedding party and the guests).

I didn't start out with massive wedding parties and guests, and maybe they aren't to that point yet.  I don't know.   When I first started out it was just me, myself, and I.

Nowdays, I need assistants to stay competitive.  I'm in a brutal market, and I'm charging enough to have to put up a good fight.

Being a beginner on this forum is not tantimount to being new in business.  And offering crit is not equal to knowing what you are doing.

I'm used to the boards and I like them because I get good feedback.  I notice that the newer the photog the more feedback, but that's cool too.  I just have to cut through it. 

Thanks for totally getting it!


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah, I guess that the Texas A & M patch is throwing some off.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

Rosshole said:


> Ah, I guess that the Texas A & M patch is throwing some off.


 

Yes, I believe it's the A&M vortex.


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 28, 2009)

bennielou said:


> Rosshole said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I guess that the Texas A & M patch is throwing some off.
> ...


 
You completely lost me....  (and others I presume)


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 28, 2009)

seeing that rangerrick is in TX, and the grooms cake is an A&M cake...that's where the whoop and class of 2010 came from. i can almost bet.

but like others, now i am hopelessly lost


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, my bad!!!!  Like I said, I didn't understand!  My apologies.


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

the boy that yawn.. i as bad choice... lolz... and the ring is a bit blurry for me...


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Feb 23, 2010)

bennielou said:


> rangerrick9211 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and WHOOOP!!!
> ...




Texas A&M cake. I attend university there. Whoop is our cultish cry for attention.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 23, 2010)

rangerrick9211 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > rangerrick9211 said:
> ...


 

Sorry! I so totally didn't get it.   I shoot a lot of A&M weddings and it didn't click.


----------



## erichards (Feb 23, 2010)

I think the pictures are well done, excellent posing and use of available light.
The last ring shot is soft (the one with both rings) and the two pictures at the alter are really nice except for the bright glowing/glaring cross that is coming out of the bride's head, really distracting.  
I really do like the detail shots though.

Overall excellent work.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 23, 2010)

erichards said:


> I think the pictures are well done, excellent posing and use of available light.
> The last ring shot is soft (the one with both rings) and the two pictures at the alter are really nice except for the bright glowing/glaring cross that is coming out of the bride's head, really distracting.
> I really do like the detail shots though.
> 
> Overall excellent work.


 
Thanks so much. 

Yeah, the ring shot is indeed soft.  It didn't look so soft until I saw it larger, but you guys are right.  Definately soft.

Thanks so much for the cc and the kind words.


----------

